# Looking for Career Advice



## GOTWA (May 15, 2019)

Howdy, 

I recently sent a PM to @Marauder06 and he suggested that I post the question here. 
_____________

I'm a 35L SSG in the Guard and I'm looking for broadening opportunities within SOCOM. I'm curious if what I'm searching for exists; unpublished COADOS opportunities that are only filled/granted based on reputation and word of mouth. I know deployed Intel positions are getting more difficult to staff due to higher rotation rates and I would like to support a unit in need. I'm quickly realizing the Reserves would provide better opportunities, but nonetheless, the Guard is where I'm housed for the time being.


----------



## Brill (May 15, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I recently sent a PM to @Marauder06 and he suggested that I post the question here.
> _____________
> ...



1) explain in more detail. Are you limiting to just L work or willing to do any 35-series stuff?

2) yes


----------



## GOTWA (May 15, 2019)

lindy said:


> 1) explain in more detail. Are you limiting to just L work or willing to do any 35-series stuff?
> 
> 2) yes



There's quite a bit under the Lima umbrella, but to answer specifically, I'd like to keep it in the realm of 35L/35M.  My preference is collections, but understand the need for Force Protection and operational support for movement.  I also have six years prior Infantry experience as well.  I do have a bit of Industrial Security experience as a Contractor Program Security Officer in my civi life.  I don't mind getting down into the weeds over email.


----------



## Brill (Jan 5, 2020)

Soooooo...is this still a thing?



> ...I'm looking for broadening opportunities within SOCOM...


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 5, 2020)

PM in bound.


----------

